# My buddy



## lisa.combs23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful dog!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Your handsome devil is doing a great job posing for the camera.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your handsome boy Barkely.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh my goodness, what a handsome boy!


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 28, 2011)

handsome boy!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Otter*

Otter

Your buddy Barkley is so stunning, handsome, can't think of enough adjectives.

Barkley could be a dog model!!


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tonka and Tucker are cuties..
are they couple?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Otter
> 
> Your buddy Barkley is so stunning, handsome, can't think of enough adjectives.
> 
> Barkley could be a dog model!!


 LOL Thanks. 
Thanks everybody!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Your buddy is a very handsome golden boy.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

so SO handsome!! Beautiful pics!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barkley*

*I have only one word for Barkley and that is GORGEOUS!!!!*


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

He is one handsome boy... Give Barkley a big us from us guys... :wave:... :nchuck:... :appl:


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

What a good looking guy... keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Mandie (Feb 16, 2011)

Great photos, thanks for sharing!


----------

